# A big thank you to RVTex



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Just a quick message to thank (and recommend) Ian at RVTex. 

I had problems with my control panel, plus I wanted to wire in a 12V connection for my TV, and Ian at RVTex was extremely helpful. He explained all the connections to me and gave me advice on how to pick up the correct wires for the TV. 

He also answered a number calls I made to him during the re-installation of the panel. It's great to have support for us Benimar owners (when there is no official UK importer).


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've used RVtex for my alarm, extra batteries, awning and other bits and pieces - really friendly guys...and they do a great job.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I was at RVtex last week to have the Oyster Vision removed from our MH.
Ian and Pete provide an excellent service. They even took the time to explain to the chap that bought the system how to re-fit it to his MH. Made him a base plate for only £25, which I thought was a very good price.

We had our Strikeback fitted there as well.

Highly recommended.


----------

